
Should You Pre-Chew Your Baby's Food? – US News - virmundi
http://health.usnews.com/health-news/blogs/eat-run/2013/05/21/should-you-pre-chew-your-babys-food
======
kleer001
tl;dr Probably, but nobody is sure.

